
Show HN: Best Programming Language for Me in 2016 - weitingliu
http://www.bestprogramminglanguagefor.me
======
kdamken
I liked this site, it asks some good questions you should think about before
picking a language to start studying, and offers some easy to understand
explanations on why you'd want to pick them.

Design and UI was solid. The only thing I'm on the fence about is that each
selection takes you to a new page. It would have been nice to have it be a SPA
so you wouldn't have to open it in a new tab or click back a bunch of times to
get back to Hacker News, though I understand it's easier to build it the way
you did : )

~~~
claudiordgz
It is a SPA, seems like it is built using React + Redux + Webpack among other
things, the transition between pages has nothing to do with it being a SPA or
not. The routing is pretty well done that is keeps the state that you can go
back, and the URL is probably being set by the webapp and not fed by a server.

------
weitingliu
Our team from Codementor
([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) has built
bestprogramminglanguagefor.me for aspiring programmers to answer this
question:

What is the best programming language to learn in 2016?

We've analyzed various factors including: \- beginner friendliness \-
scalability \- community \- career opportunities \- future

Would love feedback!

~~~
anonx
I wonder where did you get those numbers from. E.g. JS's future is evaluated
as 5. But C#'s is only 4. I don't see why JavaScript's future should be
brighter than C#'s one.

Is it because JavaScript currently has no alternatives on the client? But how
long will it last? E.g. Now there is a "CIL to WebAssembly" compiler prototype
[1] so in future C# potentially can be run in browsers (and that's good for
C#). On the other hand, if WebAssembly allows other languages (such as C#, Go,
Rust, etc.) to be used on the client, won't JS repeat IE's fate (from monopoly
to minority)?

[1]:
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/ilwasm](https://github.com/WebAssembly/ilwasm)

------
herbst
It told me i should learn Java, i will avoid this site in the future for my
own safety.

~~~
dozzie
> Why would you want to learn? Have another skill.

> What kind of skill?

And only mobile dev, websites, data analysis, and e-mail design (WTF?) are
listed. How limited this questionnaire is.

~~~
claudiordgz
Agreed on the WTF on email design.

------
avitzurel
The internet has ruined me.

I was semi-hoping for a white page with a single word: "Javascript". :)

